# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Máy Cắt dây cũ !

## Trần Hoàng Nam

Hi Anh Em !
Minh đang suy nghĩ đầu tư máy cắt dây cũ về gia công cho riêng mình và có thể nhận thêm về gia công . Anh Em có kinh nghiệm có thể cho mình xin vài ý kiến nhé
Chi Phí ( 50 - 150 tr )
Cảm ơn

----------


## Salesvinhhao

> Hi Anh Em !
> Minh đang suy nghĩ đầu tư máy cắt dây cũ về gia công cho riêng mình và có thể nhận thêm về gia công . Anh Em có kinh nghiệm có thể cho mình xin vài ý kiến nhé
> Chi Phí ( 50 - 150 tr )
> Cảm ơn


Bác ở đâu vậy. bác mua máy về để cắt gia công hay là sử dụng làm hàng chợ, hay hàng chính xác.

----------

ikip337

----------


## ikip337

> Bác ở đâu vậy. bác mua máy về để cắt gia công hay là sử dụng làm hàng chợ, hay hàng chính xác.


nếu ko cần chính xác lắm thì giá nhiêu v anh

----------


## Socthoi2015

Mình cũng có câu hỏi như bác chủ nhưng muốn cắt hàng chính xác tầm 2% thì máy khoảng bn các bác

----------


## Le Long

Bên mình có bán máy cắt dây cũ chạy chuẩn .Anh em muốn mua liên hệ nhé 
Giá 110tr
Số điện thoại mình 0944113sau51

----------


## vantruong1992qn

Bác nên mua máy  CUT 2000S về dùng cho tốt

----------

